# Unidentified white spots on wood



## rockAfella (Sep 24, 2021)

Hello guys, I have recently found these white spots popping on a piece of wood attached to the background of my brazilian rainbow boa vivarium. Does anybody has any idea of what it is? My guess is that's either a type of mold or mycelium but I'm not sure. I attached pictures below


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks like mold to me. It will likely resolve itself eventually.


----------



## rockAfella (Sep 24, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Looks like mold to me. It will likely resolve itself eventually.


Thanks, I know it will, I'm not worried about it, is just that deep down I wished it was mycelium so that I could get some sick mushrooms popping in my viv. Some day hopefully.


----------

